# Successful Day



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

Today I came home from work and needed to feed the horses, so I grab my sling and a pocket full of ammo and head out. Right as I walk out the back door I see a couple of doves in the tree about 100 feet away so I put a stalk on them. I get within reasonable range and fire a shot and it nails the branch 1mm away from the doves head! They fly away into the distance... I keep walking back to the pasture and I get to where my chikens lay most of their eggs(I don't have a box for them, they lay them in bushes and such) when I see this little squrriel chowing down on an egg! Making me very upset I look down at my 3/8" and think of all the comments on how its to small for anything with furr. Then I say to myself, "Lets just make it a headshot." I load my steel and take draw...take a breath...release. SMACK! Right in the head! He starts kicking and by the time I look down to load another ball and look back up he was dead. So thats one less squrriel thats going to eat my future chickens!

Before I get input on my choise of ammo, I am going to upgrade to .45 lead. That **** squrriel just pissed me off.
Sorry for the poor quality pictures, it was from my cell phone.
enjoy


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

nice shot!


----------



## Ruu (Mar 27, 2011)

Great shot!
The ends justified the means - one dead egg thief!
Ruu


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shot Scott, happy to see you are getting alot of use out of the Moose. Well done Bud.
Philly


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

sKramer,
Great shot at the right spot. 3/8 might be small amo,but you sure get the best out of it.Saludos.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice Shooting again.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah!

Your on a killing spree! Keep up the good work, seems like Philly's medicine rubbed off on to you and now your kicking ass too..

Good work..

Nico


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Good shooting and excellent write-up; it put me right in the action. I'm not a 3/8 steel guy but as you're on a bit of a killling spree with it I say if you're doing all this good with it I wouldn't have any worries about it.

I'm getting accustomed to new kill posts on a very regular basis from you, and that's a good thing....


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice shot.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice shot. I wouldn't have tried it, but then again I might have if the squirrel was eating my eggs.


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

good shooting mate !! You are really getting us to consider 3/8" steel









Cheers,
AJ


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good shooting pal!


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice shot!
I even like squirrels in general.


----------

